

Can you use an iPhone to highlight text in printed books? - amichail

Is it feasible to use the iPhone camera along with vision algorithms for this purpose?
======
ScottWhigham
I don't know about the 3Gs but my 2G camera just suffers so badly from "camera
shake" (I don't know what the technical term is) that it is mostly unusable. I
would assume this would highly affect any OCR use.

------
jodrellblank
I think you'll suffer from the 2G and 3G cameras not having macro mode (I
don't know about the 3GS), so you wont have very good text focus/readability
at book sized print.

For your own use, probably - especially if you got one of the jackets with a
macro lens built in.

Evernote has some discussion on their site about using the iPhone camera for
business card / general text recognition where they recommend the macro-lens-
jackets too.

